# Logitech Z-10 Speakers



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Having bought a new Vista-based PC, decided I needed to ditch the free speakers that came with my previous Packard-Bell desktop.

Had thought about buying the Bose Companion 3 system but at Â£199, thought that a little too expensive; decided on the Bose Companion 2 system at Â£99 only to find that all my local Bose stockists had run out.

Ended up buying the Logitech Z-10. Not cheap at Â£99 but absolutely superb!







And the touch controls on the front panel are pretty neat. Plus, you can install additional freeware applets to run in the LCD display, so if you need to keep an eye on your share prices.... Only one small downside, the Vista drivers are not yet out







, so the LCD display cannot display the title of the playing track or Internet radio station just yet (fine on XP though).

Highly recommended







, especially if you don't want to go with a bulky 2.1 or 5.0 speaker system, but still require a good bass etc. Very good review here.

Happy listening!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow, they look cool... really like the LCD display on them









Vista is cool but have had no end of problems installing the software we use at work


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Jonmurgie said:


> Wow, they look cool... really like the LCD display on them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give it 6 months before things start working properly. I can't wait to get Adobe CS3, at least that should work properly with Vista


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

OOOH, are you saying CS2 doesn't work with Vista?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

For a minute I thought it said 710 speakers. They'd certainly make at least much noise


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

They look to be great little speakers, might have to invest in some of those myself


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

You can turn the speakers off though


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Alas said:


> You can turn the speakers off though


Good one.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

limey said:


> OOOH, are you saying CS2 doesn't work with Vista?


Bits don't!







Illustrator is a bit buggy.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PhilM said:


> They look to be great little speakers, might have to invest in some of those myself


You won't regret it Phil.









I'm loving them! The sound is very good.









At that little LCD screen can also tell you when new mail has arrived! (it has a POP3 applet).

Works a treat with iTunes, even on Vista...shows you the playing Internet Radio Station, and you can program 4 pre-sets to your favorite Internet Radio Stations. Of course, loads of other Media Players are also supported.

Paul


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Nice....

I have a high regard for Bose... we had a pair of 401s back in the 70,s Now we just have a Bose Wave Radio....exceptional for its size.

Roger


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I really have got to get me some of those! At that price you can't go wrong. I've recently just completed transferring all my music collection into iTunes so they'd be a perfect companion to save me from having my laptop permanently plugged into my amp.

With regards to Vista, Microsoft do try hard bless 'em. Sadly, my mate's brand new Sony Vaio with Core Duo CPU and 1024MB of RAM - a fast machine in itself but running Vista seems slow and clunky compared to my three and a half year old Powerbook G4. I wasn't impressed with any of the various beta releases and the finished version leaves me cold.

A.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Running_man said:


> With regards to Vista, Microsoft do try hard bless 'em. Sadly, my mate's brand new Sony Vaio with Core Duo CPU and 1024MB of RAM - a fast machine in itself but running Vista seems slow and clunky compared to my three and a half year old Powerbook G4. I wasn't impressed with any of the various beta releases and the finished version leaves me cold.


I've got my SZ4 Vaio running a dual boot with XP, so I can do everything I need. It's much faster with XP then Vista, although is would be faster without Aero running on Vista. It's the 2.16GHz Core 2 Duo, 2GB RAM all wrap up in lovely carbon fibre.

It will be interesting to see what happens when Leopard comes out for the Mac. The new version of Boot Camp supports Vista, so it shouldn't be too long.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My Z-10's have just died  .... or at least the USB side of them has...which means they're as good as dead since there is no jack plug. :sadwalk:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> My Z-10's have just died  .... or at least the USB side of them has...which means they're as good as dead since there is no jack plug. :sadwalk:


Maybe that old nutter predicting the end of the world is right. My pc died today. About the same age as your speakers so maybe like Roy Batty in Bladerunner they have a built in death date.

If the old nutter isn't right not a problem as he just announces he read the portents wrongly and its a different date :notworthy:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I hope the Bose set I bought a couple of weeks ago lasts longer

:lol: :lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I piped the games machines through to the sitting room music system.... 2 Musical Fidelity amplifiers, a pair of Celestion floor standers and a pair of Monitor Audios.

First game I played, through the projector, scared me sh*tless!

Twenty years too old...

Which Bose do you have? I have a twenty five year old Acoustimass set in the dining room, so they do last...


----------

